

ObamaCare is the Best Advertisement for Libertarianism Ever - dmk23
http://pjmedia.com/rogerlsimon/2013/10/13/obamacare-libertarianisms-best-advertisement/

======
jacalata
This is great news - for john mccain!
[[http://cheezburger.com/1128536320](http://cheezburger.com/1128536320)]

